

Toys (and Patient Parents) Made Me an Engineer - cmrberry
http://www.rachelberry.me/toys-made-me-an-engineer/

======
Fuzzwah
I hadn't heard about little bits before, thanks for that. I've got a few years
until my little girl will be into these kinds of toys (she just turned 1), but
I really enjoy checking them out and day dreaming about the future fun we'll
have playing with things like this.

~~~
cmrberry
My pleasure :) LittleBits are awesome to play around with even as an adult. A
little pricey, but totally worth it.

------
matt_morgan
Cool that she mentioned Snap Circuits. They are great, and so low-key that it
seems hardly anyone knows about them.

~~~
cmrberry
Thanks Matt :) I'm a huge fan. I actually use them in a hands-on tech program
I run for local girls, they love them.

